
Pepakura File Format Reversing - daeken
https://github.com/daeken/PepakuraReverse
======
daeken
This has been a pet project of mine for a while. I ripped apart the editor to
figure out how it writes files, and that gave me the entire structure. Since
then, I've figured out some core pieces of what the data means, but this needs
a lot of love still.

If anyone wants to help break things, please join in!

